# bottom painting



## lat38col36 (Nov 30, 2002)

I am planning to sand off 30 years of bottom paint from my Columbia 36 next year and try to fair it for phrf racing. I would like to get the "most bang for the buck" but will want multi season performance from the paint. In the past I have used Pettit "Trinidad" for my San Fransisco bay location with good results. I intend to spray the paint if possible with a conventional pressure pot spray rig. I don''t think you are supposed to sand this paint. My experience is that in jobs like this you usually get 80% of the result with 20% of the work. I don''t think I can afford more than this. Am I way off base here? What should I do to get the best result with the least work and expense?

Thanks 

Capn Jonny 
Columbia 36 Boogiwacket


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We''ve used Micron CSC with good results on the East Coast. Minimal sanding prep, and anti-fouling qualities hold over the winter haulout as well. By painting different colors in different years you can tell how fast it''s wearing. Have fun racing!


----------



## dougc (Oct 23, 2000)

Jonny, using a chemical stripper is so much faster than sanding. You can buy the "marine brand" stuff at $30/gallon or go to KMart and get the same stuff in a different labeled can for much less. You want the stuff that''s jelly-like.

Let it sit for a few minutes and use a plastic scraper to whisk off layers of paint. Because you have so many years of accumulated paint, expect to repeat this process.

Oh, also, lay down a lot of newspaper OR carry a board in your other hand, like a painter''s palette, to deposit the scrapings.

80/20 rule, eh? I subscribe to the Prado (sp?) Principle, too. I think you''re right.

If you''re in the SF area, contact the Berkeley Marine center. Ask ''em how much to spray your bottom, if you do the prepping. About a year ago, they only charged my buddy $150 + cost of paint to shoot his 25'' bottom. You don''t find that many good deals in the marine world, unless you''re shopping at Sailnet! (shameless plug for our host)


----------

